

99 cents eBook on survival techniques for "slow start" entrepreneurs - dennykmiu
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054ECIV6

======
dennykmiu
As one reviewer puts it ...

A humble immigrant from Macau comes to the U.S. and earns his doctorate in
engineering at a prestigious university. Frustrated by the politics of
academia, he sets out to free his inner entrepreneur. After a solid start, he
is fired by the board of his first start-up. Realizing he is basically
unemployable in a traditional job, he picks himself up, dusts himself off, and
sets out to learn from his mistakes and start another company. The second
attempt is a huge success; he cashes out and retires before his 50th birthday.

In "Survival Guide...", Denny tells the story of his failure, the lessons
learned, and how they enabled him to ultimately succeed. A thoughtful,
sensitive historian with a flair for reading people, he weaves an entertaining
tale of VC's, technologists, money and power. Through it all, he never loses
sight of the distinction between "lifestyle" and "life."

\--

If you want a free copy, please email me at denny dot miu at gmail dot com.
Thanks.

